# Other Pets > Dogs >  Big Dogs or Small Dogs

## tylerjones553

What Kind of Dogs you Like Big or Small Dogs German Shepherds and Labradors are my favorite and I also like Rottweilers and Collies a lot. I'm not a fan of small dogs at all, what do you lke

----------


## K&Hreptiles

I enjoy big dogs better. I have 3 a yorkie, maltese and a Australian cattle dog. The bigger dogs are easier to house break and seem easier to train also.

----------


## dragonboy4578

If I kick my dog in the middle of the night and don't break my foot the dog is to small... Lol

I'm a big fan of large dogs. I really love the different mastiff breeds.

----------


## Brian Fobian

I prefer large dogs. Or even medium size dogs. But not small dogs..

My own dog is a pit/lab mix. Here he is:

----------


## SilverDemon

Though I love Loki (my dachshund/pomeranian mix), let's just say that my dream dog breed is the English Mastiff.  Make of that what you will.

----------


## Skittles1101

> I prefer large dogs. Or even medium size dogs. But not small dogs..
> 
> My own dog is a pit/lab mix. Here he is:


*How cute!!!!*

I prefer larger dogs. I grew up around boxers, and my mom still owns 3 boxers. I also love pit bulls, rottys, labs, german sheps, and would LOVE  great dane. Little dogs get in the way, and hey "yip" when they bark lol.

----------

_Brian Fobian_ (11-14-2011)

----------


## L.West

I've had boxers for years.  My boxer girl just passed this year and that is when we found our little stray - he is dachshund/terrier mix and I fell in love with him.  We currently have one boxer and my little dachsie mix - they are both adorable but I am enjoying having my little lap dog again - it is sooo comforting to hold him while he snuggles in my arms at night.

So, I guess I get the best of both worlds with having a boxer and a dachsie/mix

----------


## aldebono

I have a small dog who acts like he is a big dog. When we go to the dog park, I never have to worry about him. Usually small dogs run when big dogs come running up to see them, not him. He puffs out his chest and stands his ground just like the big dogs do. 

I think the reason small dogs are considered yappy and unfriendly to strangers is because their owners let them get away with it because they weigh less than 20lbs and are easy to pick up and restrain meaning, no training!

----------


## mommanessy247

i prefer medium-big rather then small.
the smallest dog we owned in california was a female terrier/? sharpei mix...we're guessing with the sharpei part but she had the black spot on her tongue, the somewhat loose skin & curly tail so...



then the next one was a female shepherd/rott mix...

----------


## razrbak

As many do, we have both...



...and if I had to choose, I'd take the big dog.

... not sure about the gas though.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Johnny84

Ive had a lot of dogs over the years and would have to say Large Breed dogs!  :Very Happy:  My wife and I own 2 Blue Euro Great Danes that we breed...my male is Zeus he is about 180 lbs and my wifes  female is Lilly and she is about 140 lbs (maybe)
 :Good Job: 
But I would recommend a larger bred dog over a small dog, easier to train than a small lil rat!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kara

Medium-to-giant.  Dobermans are my favorite breed, I prize a good working cattle dog or border collie, but the canine loves of my life right now are our two Great Danes, Murdock & Zeke.  My husband is definitely one for the giants & had mastiffs prior to our Dane boys. 

All things considered though, regardless of size, if it's a GOOD dog I'm probably a fan!  :Very Happy:

----------


## GIRLCHILD3

I love beagles. I think they are a pretty good size for a dog. Small children don't run away screaming  :Smile:  but I agree with Kara as long as it's a good dog I like it. I don't know how all you folks with big dogs can afford to feed them though  :Smile:

----------


## JLC

> All things considered though, regardless of size, if it's a GOOD dog I'm probably a fan!


I must concur with this statement.  I think small dogs get such a bad rap because they're simply allowed to get away with bad manners far more commonly than big dogs.  There's definitely a place for small dogs, I think.  There are a number of small breeds I wouldn't mind owning.  But they have to have the same disciplined training as big dogs. 

That said, I love my dobie.  She's the perfect size, I think.  Not too big...not too small.  When she stands at my hip, I can pet her without having to bend over.  Perfect.  And she doesn't knock me over when she leans against me....although I swear she tries!  LOL

----------

_Kara_ (11-14-2011)

----------


## mommanessy247

> not sure about the gas though
> 
> 
> 
>   but  at the same time! 
> a friend of ours had an old female rottie that would rip some big nasties...no manners or holding back. & oh my god the horrid smell! 
> she could wilt a plastic plant!
> 
> 
> ...


try having a 300 lb saint bernard run by you at full sprint, sideswiping your legs, knocking you onto your back then laying flat out on top of you & giving you big, sloppy wet "kisses".  :Weirdface: :

----------


## spasticbeast

Any size but small dogs.  I have a lot of experience with dogs of all sizes, and have found the little guys to be the most aggressive.  They also tend to sound like sqeeky toys when they bark, and I would just be too afraid of getting up in the middle of the night and accidentally stepping on a tiny dog.  I have an Australian Shepherd named Pepper, and plan to get a few more dogs in the future.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Neither.................medium size for me please :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
In case you really wanted to know :Wink:  :Good Job:

----------


## mainbutter

big dogs 4tw.

----------


## PolishPython

I have to say I love the bigger breeds. I have a Choc Lab and just adopted and will be picking up Shepard Mix this friday. 
Still a Pup 7m/o ,,,, taken during our weird October Snow Storm

----------


## purplemuffin

I've always prefered big dogs. My best dogs ever were a golden retriever and our Siberian husky, what a sweetie! I miss them so much. My one small dog I do like is corgis.  :Smile:  But they are like a big dog in a small package!

----------


## Alexandra V

I was born into a house with both and grew up with both - a Sheltie and a Bouvier des Flandres. My mum was really into training and had done a lot of work training and showing both our and other people's dogs, so needless to say our guys were really well mannered. We haven't had dogs since they passed, but now that we're looking into a dog again I'm really pushing for a big dog.

For me, if it doesn't at least come to my knee at the shoulders, I don't really see it as a dog. My favourites are Dobes, Coonhounds, Foxhounds, Wolfhounds and Deerhounds.

----------


## jben

I'm with pitontheprowl, BTW, nice dogs everyone. 

Sent from my MB501 using Tapatalk

----------


## hig

> I think the reason small dogs are considered yappy and unfriendly to strangers is because their owners let them get away with it because they weigh less than 20lbs and are easy to pick up and restrain meaning, no training!


You hit the nail right on the head there..... little dogs have the stigma (as evidenced by this thread) that they are yappy, in the way, can be aggressive, sound like squeeze toys, whatever.  Proper training and none of these are issues.  Keep the dog exercised and stimulated, make sure they know that the humans are ranked higher then them, and if they are in the way you step on their feet (not with the force to harm) they will learn to pay attention and get out of the way when you move.  

Proper training and discipline are keys with any and all dogs.




> All things considered though, regardless of size, if it's a GOOD dog I'm probably a fan!


A good dog will come in all shapes and sizes!!   :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## rabernet

I prefer medium or large dogs, but I hate that they have a shorter lifespan. 

I love all dogs regardless of size, but I'm drawn to the larger ones as my personal dogs. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using Tapatalk

----------


## CatandDiallo

I highly dislike small dogs.

Big for me!

----------


## sho220

I prefer big dogs as well... :Very Happy:

----------


## Alexandra V

> 


Hehehehe the look on his face!  :ROFL:

----------


## Bellabob

Large dogs for sure. I have a chesapeake bay/chocolate lab mix and a blue brindle pitbull.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Hehehehe the look on his face!


Thats the "I havent found my bark yet but when I do......." :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Bellabob



----------


## Missy King

basset hound all the way! I've always loved dogs, but I feel like i've never had any animal as amazing as my baby basset boy.

----------

